# African Dwarf Frog



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey!
My boyfriend and I are thinking of getting an African Dwarf Frog. Does anybody have any opinions or advice? 
I researched them and they sound fun.. and saw one at a store and it was really cute.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

buy some sorta lilly-like plant. awesome seeing them sit on em.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

ya we were planning on getting frogbit. thanks.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a dwarf frog in my 29 gallon. It hides most of the time untill feeding time. As soon as I put a cube of frozen bloodworms in the tank it appears out of nowhere. Interesting critter.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had a pair in my community tank for almost a year now.. pretty hardy to my surprise. They are friendly, mine don't seem to hide. But I don't think they will sit on lillypads, they need to be submerged always.


----------



## killpoint2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

i use to have two before i shut my tanks down a year ago and put them back on.
they're great to have but really hard on fry, they just swallow em really easy.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe it was because the water was getting to be a bit too warm for my african dwarf frog this summer, but I thought I lost when I couldn't find it anywhere at all in the tank until I opened up the lid to feed the fish. It was just huddled up on a lilly pad relaxing.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Awww. I really want them but my 35 gallon is tall and I have gouramis and an angel and other fish that might bother it. I have a 2.5 gallon with fry but I dont want the frog to eat my fry. I just got a 10 gallon and a 30 gallon but the 30 gallon isnt set up yet and my 10 gallon is going to have snails, shrimp and tetras. Frogs eat shrimp so I cant put it in there.. Should I just get a 5 gal?


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have Angels, Gouramis and Shrimp in the same 29 G tank as my frog and they get along great. The fish ignore it and the dwarf frog is not a great hunter so I don't think it could catch a fish or shrimp. You literally have to put food directly in front of its face for it to find it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i agree i have two in one 35 gal tank and two in the 40 gal tank and they get along with pretty much everything angels, knife fish , they dont bother anyone and funny as hell to watch when they are active .


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

my 35 gallon is tall.. and they need a wider tank than tall because they need to swim to the top for air.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

My tank is 17 inches tall. is that too much water for them to swim up?


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

My tank is also 17 inches tall and I've had one in the tank for almost a year now. They are on sale right now at Big Als Scarborough 2 for $2.99.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

I heard that my angel and 2 gouramis might bully it though


----------

